# Boycie is home



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

All went better than expected. Has already humped my foot. They are following each other around.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How cute! He is so tiny


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

He is so feisty he and Poppy haven't stopped playing.
Boycie has just fallen asleep on the rug. Trying to post a video x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Peace at last


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Peace at last


How cute Poppy seems to be keeping an eye on him to make sure he behaves


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations on your new baby boy Glad it is going so well, love the photo of him asleep, Poppy looks so big. Good luck tonight, enjoy these wonderful puppy days.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

It is heaven he is now asleep next to me with his little head resting on my thigh just how Poppy sleeps x


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww how cute is Boycie! Lovely! Congrats and enjoy! X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

How brilliant that he's so brave!! My biggest worry about having two would be that I'd have to constantly intervene between a playful Tilly and a terrified puppy.

So happy for you and your little cockapoo family  keep the photos coming!! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is so cute!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh congratulations , love how he's already able to use the laptop . At least Poppy can go and have a rest, until he can get on the settee loll. Hope you have a good night xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He does look very sweet - do you think poppy will like been big sis, or will she try to play mum?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

brilliant, glad they are already getting on, surprised you had time to get pictures on here but glad you did. look forward to hearing more of their adventures - wonder what your hubby would have made of having the 2 there if he was still at home - have a feeling there would have been a fair amount of interesting language!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Does your daughter know about boycie yet??


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Does your daughter know about boycie yet??


Yes just been to see her and she loves him.
Made himself at home running around. He is such a happy little boy. His tail doesn't stop wagging.
Poppy is good with but she has put him in his place a couple of time when he tried to take her bone. He ran to me for comfort.
He has been going to toilet outside no accidents yet.
I have a video of them both playing but can't seem to get it posted x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Gorgeous! So lovely that Boycie and Poppy have been playing together.  Hope you have a good night.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Judging by the pic I'm assuming it's Boycie posting on here then?! Enjoy xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great news Christine, I'm sure there lots of fun ahead for all of you x
Keep us updated with pics and stories x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant that your Boycie boy is settling into his new home so happily and that Poppie is being so welcoming


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Gosh...you forget how tiny they are! So cute.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Gosh...you forget how tiny they are! So cute.


He does seem tiny and he was the largest in the litter.
Poppy was not as small as that but she is show cocker and he is working his mum is small.
Poppy was ten weeks so perhaps those two weeks make a difference x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Gorgeous! So lovely that Boycie and Poppy have been playing together.  Hope you have a good night.


They are playing but it seems a bit rough to me she is rolling him over and pushing him trying to get him to chase her. There is the odd squeal but he goes back for more.
I worry because she is much bigger than him. When she barks he comes and sits at my feet x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Poppy was ten weeks so perhaps those two weeks make a difference x


They definitely do. Our puppy is 10 weeks now and we can't believe how much he's grown since we got him. I know people say they grow up fast but they really really do!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Peace at last


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness that's utterly lovely! You've made such a good decision :whoo:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Peace at last


That's such a wonderful picture. I call that the peaceful sleep of happy playing.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

A good night he slept on floor on the trousers I had just taken off before I could put them in wash basket. He slept there until 4-30 outside for business then back on trousers to sleep until seven. Put him on bed with me and Poppy and we all slept until 8.
Haven't used new basket prefers my shag pile rug or next to me on sofa.
He has humongous appetite so upped his food slightly he is on Arden Grange but when he settles shall change to BH.
Both dogs now curled up on sofa sound asleep.
He follows Poppy everywhere so he will probably pick up her bad habits. 
So at the moment all ok xxx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

So cute. I love that he slept on your trousers  
No crying? No accidents over night? You are making this all sound very easy!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> So cute. I love that he slept on your trousers
> No crying? No accidents over night? You are making this all sound very easy!!


Early days sure there are some pitfalls around the corner.
With Poppy I was dealing with husband with advanced dementia and mobility problems so this is a doddle so far.
Hardest bit is stopping Poppy going over the top with him and frightening him when she barks.
Oh dear both awake now no more peace for couple of hours x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

It's good to hear that everything is going well so far. I love that photo of them fast asleep together...so cute!!  x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Peace at last


That's wonderful after such a short period of time, snuggled up together already! :love-eyes:

I'm sure Poppy will calm down a bit, and if she is a bit rough I'm sure Boycie will let her know. It won't take long before they get used to each other and learn their limitations and judging by the photo Poppy is definitely enjoying having a little brother....you don't snuggle on the sofa with someone like that unless you are more than a little in love already!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely Boycie, looks like he will settle in perfectly.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

erinafare said:


> They are playing but it seems a bit rough to me she is rolling him over and pushing him trying to get him to chase her. There is the odd squeal but he goes back for more.
> I worry because she is much bigger than him. When she barks he comes and sits at my feet x


I was always sure Jake was killing Willow, sometimes it still seems it, but he never hurt her. He set her straight a few times but it is never as bad as it sounds/looks. 
I love the picture of them snuggling. That didn't happen here for at least a week. I can't wait to here more!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I have taken lots of videos with them playing but can't seem to post them.
I have done nothing today just playing and being with my babies.
It is such a lovely day that it has been easy to get Boycie toileting outside.
I had Poppy in bleak mid winter such a difference this time even middle night wasn't too bad 
Big test now to come just going to visit other half so they will be crated separately crated him this morning when I took Poppy for a walk he wasn't crying when I came back but cried when he saw me x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

How has the rest of your day been Boycie?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:congrats: on your new addition 

He's adorable ...so glad they've got off to such a great start

Lots more photos please 

xxx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

All ok after his two hour crating he was asleep when I got back don't know how long he cried when I left his crate is next to Poppy's so he can see her. 
Took him straight into garden and he did his business.
He has had a busy day exploring the downstairs of the house but he loves the garden. He even cried at the back door to go out and he ran on to the grass to wee. Clever little boy BUT he is a chewer anything he can get those little needles into. Poppy only ever chewed her toys. Xxxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Billy sticks saved our hands, shoes and furniture. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here are some more photos sitting still for once. Taken couple minuets ago x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, a puppy after my own heart...a coffee and a laptop, and I'm happy!!!! 

he's adorable Christine, love how well he seems to be settling in. Definitely get something like the bully sticks or stag antler to help with the chewing.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Ah, a puppy after my own heart...a coffee and a laptop, and I'm happy!!!!
> 
> he's adorable Christine, love how well he seems to be settling in. Definitely get something like the bully sticks or stag antler to help with the chewing.


Got him some sticks this morning antler next visit to PAH can't find Poppy's one I think she has hid it as he tried to chew on it Saturday.
Today he has started to stand up to Poppy and is not standing for too much from her. During the night when he woke Poppy went over to mother him she had him between her paws cleaning him. Just when you need a camera.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So perfect Christine!!! The pictures are adorable. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely pics Christine...I'm sure they are keeping you well entertained 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds like poppy is going to mother him - how sweet x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooh he is itty bitty! Glad all is well! I was looking firearms to catching up on puppies Boycie and Dot! Fab pics Christine, glad Poppy seems to be taking it all ok!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Ooh he is itty bitty! Glad all is well! I was looking firearms to catching up on puppies Boycie and Dot! Fab pics Christine, glad Poppy seems to be taking it all ok!


All going well thank you Ruth. 
Can't get over how small he is to Poppy. He is very feisty has started to get back at her today. Toileting going well a couple of accidents indoors mostly because I wasn't watching him. He copies what Poppy is doing.
Glad you had a good holiday with your babies x


----------

